# string gauge for drop A



## dxjxrose (Dec 23, 2017)

i have a ibanez SR205 5 string i use in my studio. what string gauge do you guy recommend for drop A also what brand to you guys like?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 24, 2017)

135 for B is balanced with a 100 for E. It actually takes 150 to reach the same tension in A, 160 if you want it as tight as the higher strings. Anything less than 150 could be considered light, though it's far heavier than what most guys use. I really wouldn't recommend less personally, way too flubby. I like Kalium but D'addario sell singles 145 and 160, not sure what else they sell. Kalium 158 was perfect for me.


----------



## dxjxrose (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanx im going between drop A and drop Bb alot so i was thinking 145 my self but my buddy said thatu way to big so i wanted some more input


----------



## Winspear (Dec 24, 2017)

Nah it's definitely good  Even in B, 145 is lighter than the treble strings on the bass in a regular 100-45 set. It's just common to not compensate for the tension with lower notes because big gauges haven't really been available until recently. So these numbers can look large. 
The 145 would be a good shout


----------



## Winspear (Dec 24, 2017)

Get the tapered version !


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 24, 2017)

dxjxrose said:


> im going between drop A and drop Bb alot so i was thinking 145


That's perfect and not remotely too big. We're just used to under-tensioned B strings so it just 'looks' big numerically.
A .145 A is roughly equal tension to a .095 or .100 E.
Yes make sure it's taperwound. The D'Addario tapered .145s are very good, clear, flexible and intonate well.


----------



## Ebony (Dec 24, 2017)

Personally I would go for a 158 or at the very least a 150 for A0 on a 34-scale.


----------



## dxjxrose (Dec 25, 2017)

Why go tapered if i may ask?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 26, 2017)

It gives a little flexibility at the bridge allowing for better intonation and slightly clearer tone. Such thick strings at full thickness right over the saddle create a bit of a choking point at the saddle where it can't vibrate for its first inch or so, and the overtones get messed up


----------



## eyeswide (Dec 26, 2017)

Have you given a shot for Kaleum strings? Getting stuff for weird tunings from a regular brand is always a hassle.


----------



## dxjxrose (Dec 27, 2017)

ive just lookd at them and they are alil pricey but not to bad... what sets them apart from other guys?


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 27, 2017)

They have a massive variety of sets for drop tunings and their sets have equal tension strings unlike mainstream sets that are top heavy.
Because they specialise in extreme range (gauges up to .266) their big strings are very flexible and clear for their gauge. Certainly worth a try if you're tuning below B. Probably the best sub-B strings available, that's the impression i get from reviews.
Good review video:


----------



## Winspear (Dec 28, 2017)

Agreed. I'm happy with D'addario for standard and they have quite a good convenient offering - The 107 balanced tension set (rather than the 100 regular set) and a single 145 (for balanced B or looser A) or their 160 (for balanced A) would be a good shout. But Kalium are fantastic bass strings and really improve the tone and feel of low tunings.


----------



## dxjxrose (Dec 29, 2017)

bought a tapered 145 and its to long with out unwinding like 2 inches of wind. and its sounds super dead so imma try a 145 regular and a 135 regular... now that the nut slot is widened to the 145 and i gonna have issued going back to a 130 or 135?


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 29, 2017)

A D'Addario .145? You must have bought the 'super long scale' length, try the 'long scale' length.
If you unwound some winding that can damage the string and cause a dead sound.
Stay with taperwound, non-taperwound strings will certainly be more 'dead' and be more difficult to intonate.
Is it a Prosteel? You will get more brightness from steels.
A .135 A will be low tension but you may prefer it, it will have similar tension to a .090 E.

You won't have problems using smaller gauges in a widened slot as long as you widened the slot properly, making sure the slot floor keeps a curved shape. It is downforce combined with the curve of the slot floor that locates a string, not contact with slot walls.


----------



## dxjxrose (Dec 29, 2017)

ill give it one more try


----------



## dxjxrose (Dec 29, 2017)

Are there any string sets that have a .145 in them? I cant find any


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 30, 2017)

In sets by D'Addario? No, there's not enough demand for a .145 B to put it in sets.
Note that the large jump in gauge from the E to the A will inevitably cause a noticeable change in tone between them, that may take some getting used to.
I've tried both .135 and .145 taperwound Prosteels and the .135 was not significantly clearer or brighter, maybe get one of each?

Kalium have a wide range of drop tune sets that are gauged for equal tensions in a drop tuning:
http://store.kaliumstrings.com/inde...une-tension/standard-scale/5-string-sets.html
They can also provide those sets in steels if desired.


----------



## dxjxrose (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah i cant swing like 50 bux for a set of bass strings after shipping or i wpuld go that route


----------



## dxjxrose (Jan 4, 2018)

.145 taperd should be here today


----------



## dxjxrose (Jan 5, 2018)

ok yup the .i45 is way better thanx for all the help and i can see how some guys wanna go even bigger but this is great for me


----------



## Winspear (Jan 5, 2018)

Great to hear !: )


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 6, 2018)

That's a relief, those .145s have always seemed good to me.


----------



## dxjxrose (Jan 7, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> That's a relief, those .145s have always seemed good to me.



thanx for the help


----------

